

Evertracker - Making an iPhone App Video - danielna
http://blog.danielna.com/post/27534911835/making-iphone-app-video

======
blin
Awesome description how you made the video! Must have taken a long time, but
the video is awesome!

------
genkikondo
Good stuff Dan, makes me want to try it out next time.

